# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  pārdodu kolhoza ļonus 7gab

## erikonkuls

Labdien. 

Pārdodu kolhoza ļonus 7gab. visi uz 57.400mhz  :: 

cenu piedāvājiet paši.

----------


## erikonkuls

interesentiem rakstīt uz epastu eriks@daija.lv

----------

